

Ask HN: Is Google Nose an April Fool Joke? - RohitS5

Has any one tried Google nose http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/nose/help.html?
to me it looks like an April Fool Joke, What is your take?
======
evan_
Are you serious? You think there's a chance it's real?

~~~
benjy1
But the women on the homepage is really selling it!

~~~
RohitS5
Seriously, Google walks a mile with this Joke. At once, I thought, they might
have discovered something, but when I see no mention of any hardware support,
well......

------
saiko-chriskun
No dude it's totally legit. What are you having trouble smelling? Maybe you
should get checked out.

------
tait
It says ON THE PAGE that it's April Fool's...

~~~
RohitS5
Glad to know, some one also read till bottom :)

